# Trophy Ridge Meat Seeker Broadheads?



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

I just bought some Trophy Ridge Meat Seeker Expandable broadheads for my long distance shot...OI was just wondering if anyone out there has ever uses them and how they work?


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Have a friend in Vermont that bought a pack...two are still in as many bucks and never recovered.:yikes:


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

any sharp broadhead WILL kill a deer! it's all about shot placement jeff!! remember money doesn't mean squat


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

FISH said:


> any sharp broadhead WILL kill a deer! it's all about shot placement jeff!! remember money doesn't mean squat


LOL...very true, but some are designed less than others. My friend Vince is a staff shooter for PSE, I'm pretty sure he had the shot where it needed to be. He switched to MeatSeekers this season and 2 shots, 2 lost deer after loosing one deer in 28 years of hunting says a bit.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree with you I had a perfect shot on a doe with the meat seeker and It was not recovered...went back to my magnus stingers


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are going to go with a mechanical, go with a rear deploying head like Tekan or Rage.


----------

